# Maisie Moo!



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Maisie Moo


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful :001_wub:


If you look really close I think you can see me in her bell ha ha


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: She is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## duhig (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful !!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes very pretty, and has the most gorgeous blue eyes, _


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

She's currently fast asleep on my knee, having a break at the mo watching teletubbies :blink:  with my youngest on the left & Holly the dog to my right! (on the sofa)


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

she is beautiful


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhh my GOSH she's just gorgeous>_<!!
Miyu wouldn't wear her colar, getting it on her is fine, and she stays in it but she will hold the bell or the colar itself in her mouth and wail in fustration at it(so her chin would be under it) ; she's fine with a harness though:lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh shes lovely!! Very jelious!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

She is stunning! I love her collar too. I call my Maisie , maisie moo LOL.


----------



## mommykel (May 11, 2011)

OMG !! what a beautfull looking cat


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

neko said:


> Ohhhhhhhh my GOSH she's just gorgeous>_<!!
> Miyu wouldn't wear her colar, getting it on her is fine, and she stays in it but she will hold the bell or the colar itself in her mouth and wail in fustration at it(so her chin would be under it) ; she's fine with a harness though:lol:


We put her collar on the day she arrived, she wasn't really bothered, a bit of
rolling about & stuff but I think there was more interesting things to be jumping about & exploring luckily  it's been a godsend as I'm sure she would of been squashed on the stairs buy now had she not got a bell :blush:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> She is stunning! I love her collar too. I call my Maisie , maisie moo LOL.


It's really hard trying to just call her Maisie....Maisie Moo sounds more complete don't you think  
Even hubby calls her Maisie Moo....although he always calls Holly "Holly Wally" aswell


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

holly2009 said:


> It's really hard trying to just call her Maisie....Maisie Moo sounds more complete don't you think
> Even hubby calls her Maisie Moo....although he always calls Holly "Holly Wally" aswell


LOL poor Holly!


----------

